# Do all rabbits get their winter coats?



## thetwobunnies (Dec 18, 2012)

This may seem like a silly question but I was wondering if rabbits get their winter coats even if they are inside and the house is quite warm? Because I heard they will shed extra (just a little - not talking about those major sheds that come twice a year) if the temp is too low/ high where they are regardless of indoor or outdoor. Not sure if this is true, just saying what I heard in the past - if I'm wrong please feel free to correct me!

Anyway, my house is 78-79º during the day but goes up to 81º at night. Which I must admit is quite warm and my rabbit is shedding like crazy and has been for the past couple weeks, but why would he grow a winter coat if it's so hot in my house and he is an indoor rabbit strictly. In the summer it's usually around 75-78º.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 18, 2012)

Rabbits develop longer coats when there in cold weather, like being outside in winter. That's why it;s not a good idea to change their climate abruptly.

It's also not a good for rabbits to be that warm. They start showing distress at 85`. I guess it depends on the humidity as well as the temperature, but I'd recommend providing your rabbit with a marble or ceramic tile that he can lay on. as they feel a bit less hot than other surfaces.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 18, 2012)

Most rabbits will develop a winter coat. Breeds with a different fur type might no change the coat. 
The growth of the coat is more determined by the amount of day light than temperature. So regardless of the temperature, they will grow a winter coat.
Rabbits kept outside will grow more of a coat than those kept inside or live in a warmer climate.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah, that is a bit warm for rabbits - they start becoming susceptible to heat stroke around 80F and are somewhat uncomfortable in the upper 70s. having a fan in the bunny room (ceiling or otherwise) definitely helps... you can also freeze ceramic tiles and/or 1-2L bottles of water to give to him any time he seems warm. since your house is always that warm, he's probably acclimated to it, but I'd still definitely recommend a fan.

rabbits naturally molt every 3 mos or so and it alternates between heavy molts (what people are normally talking about when they refer to a rabbit molting) and light molts (which are basically just some extra shedding and sometimes aren't even noticeable). he's probably going through a light molt right now.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Dec 19, 2012)

I know it's a bit warm, but frankly at 79º I am very cold and usually have a blanket over me, and my fan is on usually (ceiling fan) at the lowest setting but it still creates a cool slight breeze. My hands and feet have a tendency to get VERY cold in temps that are not even that cold - usually associated with numbing and paleness in hands or feet. I should probably get that checked out. Both my rabbits seem fine though. He is going through A SHED at the moment, it seems pretty heavy though? But I was just wondering cause I just thought it was odd if he was growing in a winter coat but it's warm in my house so ha


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 19, 2012)

My bunnies stay outside and are pretty acclimated to warmer weather just being in the south. They don't show signs of heat stroke in 80 degree weather but we do provide tiles to them in the warmer temps. Many buns are different in how they shed. It may just be that time of year for him. I don't think a couple degree change would cause a shed but it might. Buns are pretty good at adapting to their surroundings the best they can. I don't know if they grow a winter coat (I have never noticed it with mine) but shedding varies between each bun


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

you probably should get that checked out, lol... not a good sign to have poor circulation in hands and feet!

they shed and grow a new coat no matter what, he just won't grow a heavy one because he doesn't need it.

I wish I were comfortable in the upper 70s... I hate having to heat my house to the low 70's because the darn sugar gliders don't like colder temps - I was quite happy with letting it get down to 58-60 before I ever bothered to turn the heat on, as were the bunnies and hammies, but I need it around 70 so that the ceramic heat lamps outside the glider cage can keep it around 75F for them.


----------



## thetwobunnies (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah that makes sense! Yeah he is going through a shed as he did last year around this time  And LOL yeah I know, but I bet my doctor will just tell me that it's normal -_- anyway, WOW 58-60 that is so cold, but it's nice to see that you are wiling to turn the heat up for the sugar gliders


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 19, 2012)

I covered the heat vents in the bunny room to help them stay cooler and me stay warmer. Granted my house is set at 72 and then the bun room stays closer to 70 in the winter. The buns do seem more active and happy when it is cooler. I can also let Houdini (angora) grow out his hair in the winter, in the summer even with AC he seems too hot. They have blankies and cool tiles all year so they can determine what is comfortable.


----------

